# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Molokai

## JoshA

Stimulated by JackR's PM, I'm posting a few more pictures, in addition to the ones posted in the main forum, from our trip to Molokai a few years ago .

The Kalaupapa peninsula seen from the top of a mule. What an experience taking the trail down the 3000 foot cliff!
 

The beach at the bottom of the cliff. The surf here gets as big as the Pipeline on Oahu in the winter. The short beach makes it very dangerous to surf, though.


Father Damien's church on the peninsula. There are still a few lepers there. 

Mountain bike trail. 
 

The view from our room's terrace at Molokai Ranch. That's the Pacific 8 miles distant with nothing between here and there!
 

When you get to the Pacific seen distantly in the previous photo, you can see a sunset from a beach at the west end. Another beach at that end is Hawaii's longest at 3 miles.


There is also a nature preserve at the top of one of the cliffs, hikes to beautiful waterfalls, kayaking through mangrove enclosed fish ponds, and a sense of space and beauty. The ranch lands on the west end reminds me of parts of Vieques while the mountainous east is similar to the north shore of Kauai.

----------


## JackR

that looks great
 Thanks Josh

----------

